# [Bass Fishing]Winter Park chain 7-14-2011



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

I snuck out for an hour and a half before work this morning. I was the only boat on the lake for some reason (pretty rare these days). Since the schooling fish have been hiding from me this week, I thought I'd fish along one shore which isn't pressured so much. I stuck to a popper since it's been working so well for me lately.

My lure got rushed from the side and snatched from the surface as I worked it in front of a dock. I thought a gar had grabbed it since there was no surface splash, but it turned out to be a a two and a half pounder.









Trying another dock or two I came up empty. I targeted one dock with lily pads and reeds alongside it, but got no strikes in the fishy looking places. I tossed my popper a bit away from any structure and a few twitches later this one a little over six pounds took the lure. After a few jumps  and a dive for the bottom he came to the net.









Not a bad way to start the work day.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I can only think of one way better to start the workday. 

Very nice topwater bass.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looked like a nice morning to be on the water


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Heck yeah, that's a good start to the day!


----------

